# Derby 1st and 2nd!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy Cow! 

Goldens took FIRST and SECOND in the 28 dog Derby at the West Allis Training Kennel Club trial this past weekend!!!
>>> 1st Place: Lightningbolts Jeebsasaurus Rex, owned by Earl Dillow	and handled by Chris Van Eimeren
>>> 2nd Place: Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk, owned and handled by Ernie Hawkins

It is noteworthy that it was a big Derby with several pros competing in that stake, including Jim VanEngen, who is regarded as one of the top tier young dog trainers in the nation!

Also note (and this is a biggie) that both Chris and Ernie are amateurs who train their own dogs! 

Way to go Chris and Ernie!!!

FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GO GOLDENS!!!!
So impressive that they were owner trained, too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Terrific for our goldens.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This is absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------

